# Shimano Boa shoes are awesome



## Rob2500 (Oct 4, 2009)

Got a set of Boa shoes for general riding and love the comfort of the laces system.If you think they are getting loose i just tighten it up with the micro adjuster.
Does anyone know if they do the Boa system in a road shoe ?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Lake does.

IME, it's a good idea to keep a set of replacement BOAs around. Like any other shoelace, they *will* break. Yeah, they're steel cables, but that just means it takes longer, and that there's no warning before they snap. And you can't tie the ends together to get by until you get new laces.

Even so, I like the BOAs on my Lake winter cycling boots. But I manage to snap one BOA a year on average.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Does anyone know if they do the Boa system in a road shoe ?


The Specialized S-Works road shoe has used BOA for quite some time. I previously had the '06 version with the single BOA. Put about 20,000 miles on those shoes. I bought the '10 version recently, with the double BOA. I don't care for the double BOA lacing. The single felt a lot better on my foot.

FWIW, lifetime warranty on the entire BOA system, including the laces, on the new S-Works. IME, they really last. The ratchet broke on my '06 version before a cable did. I replaced it all recently for the first time. If necessary, you can buy a replacement significantly cheaper directly from BOA then from Specialized.


http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=47101&menuItemId=9309&eid=4927


----------



## Rob2500 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi i have just got back from a 6 day ride with these shoes.They are also ok for getting off the bike and walking down banks and exploring.Will post a ride report later about the Otago rail trail in New Zealand.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Lake*



brucew said:


> Lake does.
> 
> IME, it's a good idea to keep a set of replacement BOAs around. Like any other shoelace, they *will* break. Yeah, they're steel cables, but that just means it takes longer, and that there's no warning before they snap. And you can't tie the ends together to get by until you get new laces.
> 
> Even so, I like the BOAs on my Lake winter cycling boots. But I manage to snap one BOA a year on average.


I have had a pair of Lake BOA boots for about 3 years. Man, are they wonderful in winter. I have the mtb soles and use Candy pedals.

They haven't broken, and I love how they work. What do you do when they break?


----------

